# Musica medica



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

musica medica, hi i went to see a man in chester a few weeks back. and he came up with the idea of using a machine called musica medica, now this machine plays music through vibrators which are held on your chest. you also have earphones on. ive used this now for about 3 weeks. and more and more feeling is returing tio my body, what it does is it integrates the mind and body.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is interesting. Do you actually listen to the music or is the device solely connected to your chest?


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah the music is played through the vibrators and you wear the headphones aswell. its costly tho 1600 big ones.


----------

